# ADA compliant parallel street parking design



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Looking for an ADA compliant street parking space design, is there such an animal?


----------



## conarb (Nov 9, 2016)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Looking for an ADA compliant street parking space design, is there such an animal?


I don't think so, a few years ago the subject came up in Walnut Creek, as I recall some activist group came to a city council meeting demanding it, after some time they determined that it was impossible, the only way they could do it was change the parallel street parking to diagonal and there wasn't enough street width so the subject somehow went away.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 9, 2016)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Looking for an ADA compliant street parking space design, is there such an animal?


*
No reason this cannot be a parking space

This is from the 2010 ADASAD

503 Passenger Loading Zones "Vehicle pull-up
spaces"







This is from the Federal Highway Administration*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks guys,
I saw the 503 design, and the issue is what conarb noted, street width. The 503 design will also need a ramp added. 

Thanks for the diagrams, I'll pass them on to Public Works.


----------



## conarb (Nov 10, 2016)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Thanks guys,
> I saw the 503 design, and the issue is what conarb noted, street width. The 503 design will also need a ramp added.
> 
> Thanks for the diagrams, I'll pass them on to Public Works.


Pc:

Tell them to sit on it, within 3 months we will be getting a whole new Department of Justice, the ADA law itself will remain the same unless and until Congress changes it, but they will have the ability to kill all ADA regulations and rewrite the regulations, hopefully to something more reasonable.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 10, 2016)

From the DOJ ADA Guide for Small Towns: "The ADA Standards have technical requirements for parking lots and garages but no technical requirements for the design of on-street parking."


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 10, 2016)

Conarb, the aftershocks are just beginning, remember that "he" still has to stand trial for his self made university.
1.5 hrs with Obama today appears to have been an eye opener from the look on his face.
Imagine Putin sleeping on the Lincoln bed?!


----------



## conarb (Nov 10, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Conarb, the aftershocks are just beginning, remember that "he" still has to stand trial for his self made university.



So what, any decent attorney can make a lawsuit go 10 years, I was in one over a multimillion dollar home that ran 15 years.



> 1.5 hrs with Obama today appears to have been an eye opener from the look on his face.
> Imagine Putin sleeping on the Lincoln bed?!



Hillary sold the Lincoln bedroom for $100,000 a night during her first term, she also stole the silverware and some furniture from the White House when she left, to say nothing of scrolling graffiti on the walls, then she turned around and stole furnishings from the State Department when she left there.  

I like Putin, he has thrown the Rothschilds and George Soros out of Russia, the Rothschilds financed both World Wars and want another one, Hillary held a fundraiser on their estate on Martha's Vineyard, I studied Russian in college, it's rusty but I do follow the Russian press, in fact I watched the election returns on Russian TV.  Russia is coming out of nearly a century of socialism, we are plunging into socialism, hopefully that can be turned around now and we can return to being a capitalist nation by cleaning our all of the unnecessary regulations.   It's going to take a few years but we've got to replace the socialist members of the Supreme Court so we can declare the Civil Rights laws unconstitutional and return to a nation of laws that are constitutional.  

The single most effective thing Trump can do is "clean the swamp" in DC, then turn around and "clean the swamps" in all of our universities and each and every city in this nation.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 10, 2016)

you should read other things besides the National Inquire and Fox News.

Her first term as what? Was their a second term?

Do you like the Russian's hacking of American citizens email too? Maybe you should move there if you think they have a lot less regulations.

You mean we should get rid of the Bill Of Rights which has most of our civil rights?


----------



## conarb (Nov 10, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> you should read other things besides the National Inquire and Fox News.


I don't read any of those sources, I don't have a TV to subject myself to indoctrination, on my car radios I listen to nothing but the opera and symphony channels on Sirius XM radio. 



> Her first term as what? Was their a second term?



When her husband was elected he said you are getting 2 for 1, I've often questioned how much of Clinton's presidency was actually her.  I've read her Wellesley thesis on Saul Alinsky, both Obama and Hillary were disciples of Alinsky, Obama adopted Alinsky's Community Organizing techniques, the blacks Obama organized to riot are  rioting today, here *is a video of rioters in Obama's Chicago assaulting a Trump voter on election day*.  When Hillary was an intern at Oakland's communist law firm she wrote letters to Alinsky stating that she was going to destroy the system from within, looks like she almost did that. 



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Oakland-based firm Treuhaft, Walker, and Bernstein,[3] where Hillary Clinton worked as a summer intern in 1971.¹





> Do you like the Russian's hacking of American citizens email too? Maybe you should move there if you think they have a lot less regulations.



We read all of their emails and they read all of ours,  *William Binney*the genius first director of the NAS has pubilcally stated that the NAS has all of our emails, including hers', if the FBI wanted them all they had to do was ask. 



> You mean we should get rid of the Bill Of Rights which has most of our civil rights?



I assume you're referring to my statement: "...so we can declare the Civil Rights laws unconstitutional and return to a nation of laws that are constitutional." No, I mean enforce the First Amendment which has been held to include a freedom of association, we lost that in 1964 with Johnson's Civil Rights act, the constitutional way to have done that would have been to amend the constitution, the court agreed that it would never fly so they gave it a temporary pass in Justice Brennens' words "in the compelling interest of ending racism", in 1968 Bakke set the limit at 8 more years, in 2003 Justice O'Comnor gave it 25 more years, this year Justice Kennedy renamed it "diversity" and I guess it's here forever.  BTW, Justice Breyer joined with Kennedy on that, both were undergraduates at Stanford when I was, I didn't know them since they were younger than I and upper classmen seldom associated with lower classmen, 


¹ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Treuhaf


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 15, 2016)

"Oh the web we weave" welcome to Poly-Sci 101 from the students mouth (smiling)

Love our Forum


----------

